# League of Legends



## Moritz2013 (10. März 2013)

Hallo Leute ,

Möchte mir ein Laptop kaufen für League of Legends und andere ONLINE-GAMES .Habt ihr Ahnung und könnt mir einen Empfehlen ??
Ich würde bis 700€ ausgeben !!


----------



## AdrienH85 (23. März 2013)

Hallo,

also ich möchte behaupten für 700 Euro kannst du mit jedem  Laptop LoL zocken (nur drauf achten das eine GraKa drin ist und nicht  nur eine integrierte Grafikeinheit).
Ich spiele das teilweise auf dem Laptop meiner Freundin, der is knapp 1 Jahr alt und hat damals knapp 500 Euro gekostet.

Spezifikationen: 
Core i3 390M, 2,66 GHz
4 GB DDR3 
NVIDIA GeForce GT 540M

Teilweise läuft sogar noch ein anderes MMORPG im Hintergrund und ich hab keine Probleme.


Grüße

AdrienH85


Edit: da du geschrieben hast "und andere ONLINE-GAMES" ist das so eine Sache.
Kommt immer auf die jeweiligen Anforderungen der Spiele an.

Mit dem Lappi meiner Freundin hab ich z.B. mal Planetside 2 ausprobiert und da krepelt der nur rum (ist unspielbar, selbst mit niedrigsten Details).
Also wärs am besten wenn du genau sagst welche Spiele du alle damit spielen willst.


----------

